# Liste des ports série



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Août 2002)

Bonjour,

Cause novice , je recherche une commande pour lister les ports série sur ma machine (mac os X) à partir du terminal. 
Quelqu'un pourrait m'éclairer ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## simon (13 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tigrou:</font><hr />* Bonjour,

Cause novice , je recherche une commande pour lister les ports série sur ma machine (mac os X) à partir du terminal. 
Quelqu'un pourrait m'éclairer ?

Merci d'avance.    *<hr /></blockquote>

tu entends quoi par ports série, si tu veux une liste des ports (type 80, 21, etc...) tu en as une liste dans le fichier /etc/services /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Août 2002)

Salut,

voici plus de précisions : 

Je voudrais en fait récupérer le nom par exemple d'un keyspan connecté sur ma machine son nom est du style cu.USA1542.........

Toutes les commmandes que j'ai pu trouvées (netstat,lsof...) ne me donnent pas cette info-là à moins que je ne choisisse pas la bonne option ?


----------



## simon (13 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tigrou:</font><hr />* Salut,

voici plus de précisions : 

Je voudrais en fait récupérer le nom par exemple d'un keyspan connecté sur ma machine son nom est du style cu.USA1542.........

Toutes les commmandes que j'ai pu trouvées (netstat,lsof...) ne me donnent pas cette info-là à moins que je ne choisisse pas la bonne option ?  *<hr /></blockquote>

Là je crois que cela dépasse très nettement mes compétences /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif sorry mais je laisse la main à qqn d'autre...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Août 2002)

salut,
Je pense avoir touvé où se cachait cette foutue liste.

Pour ceux qui n'aiment pas les questions sans réponse : 
elle se trouvait tout bêtement dans dev !!!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  

Merci quand même


----------



## SuperCed (14 Août 2002)

Pour les ports reseaux, tu tapes : 

lsof -i tcp 
ou 
netstat 

Mais apparemment, tu cherches les ports serie, donc rien a voir. 

Il n'y a qu'un seul port seri sur Mac maintenant, c'est celui ou est branche le modem. 

Dans dev, tu as la liste des devices, qui ne sont pas forcement branches sur des ports serie.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Août 2002)

Salut SuperCed,

En fait dans dev, j'ai effectivement le modem mais aussi le p'tit nom du keyspan que je dois récupérer. Alors tout va bien !
(c'était pour connaitre à distance en assistance technique le type de keyspan et de lecteur de carte sesame-vitale utilisés par un client, un medecin par exemple)

Bye


----------



## remi trom (14 Août 2002)

SuperCed a dit:
			
		

> * Il n'y a qu'un seul port seri sur Mac maintenant, c'est celui ou est branche le modem. *



Et le port IR sur les Ti  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par remi trom:</font><hr />* 

Et le port IR sur les Ti  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif    *<hr /></blockquote>

Exact, il était passé à la trappe celui-là

Tciao


----------

